# Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver issue/corruption?



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, I downloaded the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver from my motherboard's driver page thinking it was a newer version of the driver.

On running the setup.exe I was prompted to remove the current driver or repair it. I chose to remove thinking the new version would install after that. The setup seemed to close after removing so I opened it up again but was greeted with the same prompts as before. 

If I choose either remove or repair again I get an error message: "The installation source for this product is not available. Verify that the source exists and that you can access it"

It's turns out the version I downloaded was not newer and was the same as I had currently installed. Now I am unsure whether the driver is still installed. The IRST software app that comes with this driver is no longer in my taskbar tray or anywhere to be found for that matter.

I don't seem to be able to re-install the driver due to the error I'm getting. I tried the driver available at Intel instead but with this one I get an error: " fatal error during installation"

It seems as though the installation is corrupted?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

See if this helps:

Click on Start

Type "Rapid Storage Technology"

An entry for RST should be under the Search bar if it is installed. If you see the entry, click on it to access the RST. If you cannot access it this way, the driver is most likely corrupted or absent.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run Windows System Restore - choose a restore point prior to installing the "new" driver.

https://www.sysnative.com/forums/wi...ore-your-system-windows-10-8-1-8-7-vista.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Also check whether you actually _need_ it, IRST is only required for RAID and SSD-caching drives, normal disks are handled fine by the default MS drivers.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

TexasBandit said:


> See if this helps:
> 
> Click on Start
> 
> ...


The entry for RST showed on the search bar but upon launching I get an error "Application not found" along with a registry string.

I'm guessing corrupted or absent..


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Run Windows System Restore - choose a restore point prior to installing the "new" driver.
> 
> https://www.sysnative.com/forums/wi...ore-your-system-windows-10-8-1-8-7-vista.html
> 
> ...


All restore points have become corrupted as well..


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

satrow said:


> Also check whether you actually _need_ it, IRST is only required for RAID and SSD-caching drives, normal disks are handled fine by the default MS drivers.


Hmm, I thought there was some talk of single disks running better/faster on the IRST drivers? I also remember the IRST software included some performance tweaks..


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

kolack said:


> The entry for RST showed on the search bar but upon launching I get an error "Application not found" along with a registry string.
> 
> I'm guessing corrupted or absent..


App not found error:


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

I decided to run a chkdsk, it completed and said there was a problem:

"The master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute is incorrect."
"The Volume Bitmap is incorrect."

Please run chkdsk /scan to find the problems and queue them for repair.

I've never come across this in a chkdsk before, could it have something to do with my RST driver issue or is this separate? Is this serious? Do I go ahead and queue the repair?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

If you do not have an SSD cache, you do not need IRST. However, if you have a system with both an SSD and a HDD (hybrid), you do need the software to use the SSD caching features. Check with your computer vendor to determine how to re-install IRST if need it. If IRST is not installed, then the SSD is ignored.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Concerning the restore points corruption, you need to "disable" system protection under Control Panel. After it is disabled, turn on system protection. Restore points are cumulative, so if one is corrupt, a restore will not work. Restarting system protection will establish a good restore point.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

TexasBandit said:


> Concerning the restore points corruption, you need to "disable" system protection under Control Panel. After it is disabled, turn on system protection. Restore points are cumulative, so if one is corrupt, a restore will not work. Restarting system protection will establish a good restore point.


Will restarting system protection fix the old restore points I had or is it only to make sure new one's will function properly?

When I try to disable system protection it warns me that all existing restore points will be deleted.

How will I have something to restore back to before my RST driver got corrupted if this happens?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

The "old" restore points are not good anyway. Yes, restarting system protection will set a new "starting" restore point. It is a good idea to test system restore after you restart system protection just to insure there are no other problems. If system restore works, then try to download IRSP. As I said earlier, I would contact the vendor for your system to insure a good install.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You can manually uninstall IRST driver via Device Manager. Right-click SATA controller and select uninstall. When asked to delete the driver, select that option and finish the uninstallation. Reboot. The SATA controller will be reinstalled using the MS AHCI driver included in Windows.

You can then cleanup files and folders related to IRST, in the following locations:

%programfiles%
%programdata%
%programfiles(x86)%
%localappdata%
%appdata%
%temp% (delete everything inside)


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

TexasBandit said:


> The "old" restore points are not good anyway. Yes, restarting system protection will set a new "starting" restore point. It is a good idea to test system restore after you restart system protection just to insure there are no other problems. If system restore works, then try to download IRSP. As I said earlier, I would contact the vendor for your system to insure a good install.


I reset system protection and created a manual restore point. I'm unable to test system restore as the only restore point I have now is the manual one I created which is the state of my system currently.

I'm not sure what you mean by contacting the system vendor as this is custom built machine..


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> You can manually uninstall IRST driver via Device Manager. Right-click SATA controller and select uninstall. When asked to delete the driver, select that option and finish the uninstallation. Reboot. The SATA controller will be reinstalled using the MS AHCI driver included in Windows.
> 
> You can then cleanup files and folders related to IRST, in the following locations:
> 
> ...


I seem to be having trouble with this as well. I uninstall the driver from device manager and tick the box to delete the driver software but upon rebooting and checking device manager it's still showing the IRST driver as being installed.

I have checked all of those locations and can't find anything related to IRST.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

IRST should be under System Devices in Device Manager, Go to the Device Manager, right click the IRST device, choose* Properties/Detail*s tab, take the drop down arrow and select *Hardware ID*'s highlight the first line *PCI\VEN* and copy it and paste it in Google and search for the driver.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Study this article: Uninstalling the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology driver - Microsoft Community including the comments, take precautions as it might not go as expected - then see how far you can get with it, if you decide to risk it.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> IRST should be under System Devices in Device Manager, Go to the Device Manager, right click the IRST device, choose* Properties/Detail*s tab, take the drop down arrow and select *Hardware ID*'s highlight the first line *PCI\VEN* and copy it and paste it in Google and search for the driver.


It is: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_8C82&SUBSYS_85341043&REV_00

but when i google this I get: This site can't be reached, pci's server DNS address could not be found.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

Can I have some help with the "The Volume Bitmap is incorrect" error in chkdsk as well or should I put that in a new/separate thread?


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

satrow said:


> Study this article: Uninstalling the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology driver - Microsoft Community including the comments, take precautions as it might not go as expected - then see how far you can get with it, if you decide to risk it.


This looks pretty straight forward except for a couple of things:

When I uninstall the RST driver from device manager and reboot as asked to it is not reverting to the Standard SATA AHCI Controller but what I have found is that I can manually load the Standard SATA AHCI Controller by clicking update driver (through device manager), click browse my computer for driver software, then let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer and selecting the Standard SATA AHCI Controller.

Second is where he say's to show hidden devices in device manager and click on Non plug and play devices. I can't see Non plug and play devices, unless it's called something else?


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry, just noticed that manually loading the Standard SATA AHCI Controller was his second workaround.

Just having trouble finding Non plug and play devices..


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

A quick google suggests that non plug and play devices aren't accessible in device manager any more in Windows 8/8.1. Is that correct?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

You might need to do this as well: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ff184583.aspx

Or this: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff553955(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

satrow said:


> You might need to do this as well: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ff184583.aspx
> 
> Or this: https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff553955(v=vs.85).aspx


Well I done this but non plug and play drivers are still not showing..


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it possible a registry repair could be needed for this issue? 

I see that Windows has a built in registry checker and repairer that checks at each boot up?

Could the registry still become corrupted and need manually repairing?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

kolack said:


> Is it possible a registry repair could be needed for this issue?
> 
> I see that Windows has a built in registry checker and repairer that checks at each boot up?
> 
> Could the registry still become corrupted and need manually repairing?


Let the registry be unless instructed otherwise.



kolack said:


> Well I done this but non plug and play drivers are still not showing..


The non plug n play category is not there in 8.1's Device Manager. I believe you ran DriverView and found a iastor*.sys driver still listed, that's why you're looking for non plug n play devices, right? Well, you already found it under System Devices as directed by spunk.funk (see quote below). If it's not listed there as well, and you already changed to the standard sata ahci driver, you should not be worried about it any more because you don't need IRST. DriverView may show a number of iastor*.sys drivers still located in Windows\System32\Drivers even after uninstalling IRST, that isn't a problem as long as none of them is being used by the sata controller or being loaded at startup. The whole point is to not use the problematic IRST drivers, unless you intend to reinstall it for whatever reason.



> Originally Posted by spunk.funk
> IRST should be under System Devices in Device Manager





> I decided to run a chkdsk, it completed and said there was a problem:
> 
> "The master file table's (MFT) BITMAP attribute is incorrect."
> "The Volume Bitmap is incorrect."
> ...


The whole point of running chkdsk is to find filesystem errors and repair them, so if chkdsk finds an error and recommends a fix, then perform the fix. Run CHKDSK /Scan. We cannot rule out the possibility of IRST buggy drivers being a cause of filesystem corruption, data corruption/inconsistency (system restore) and other system malfunctions, including Registry corruption that could cripple your system. I recently had to get rid of IRST on the 8.1 side of my laptop (multiboot with 10) because it was causing BSODs while going to sleep. Funny enough the same drivers run just fine in 10. As it's been said already, unless you intend to reinstall IRST, you should be good to go if you've already switched to the Standard SATA AHCI driver and disabled startup of IRST drivers.


----------



## kolack (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks like it's been fixed. I opened a ticket with Intel and they suggested running a fix from Microsoft, this one actually: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/mats/program_install_and_uninstall

It said it had fixed an issue with RST after running it. I then installed the driver and it went without a hitch this time. I'm guessing it somehow became corrupted but not sure how.

Regarding the chkdsk /scan I ran it and it claimed that the file system had no problems.

Why would I receive the MFT error but have /scan not pick it up or fix it?


----------



## noface0711 (Mar 14, 2016)

Concerning the restore points corruption, you need to "disable" system protection under Control Panel. After it is disabled, turn on system protection. Restore points are cumulative, so if one is corrupt, a restore will not work. Restarting system protection will establish a good restore point.


----------

